# DeRosa Primato on Ebay



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

FYI, I have a 59cm DeRosa Primato currently on Ebay. The auction closes tomorrow night. (Sunday 5/6)


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Duke249 said:


> FYI, I have a 59cm DeRosa Primato currently on Ebay. The auction closes tomorrow night. (Sunday 5/6)


Buy an RBR ad you cheapskate.
http://www.roadbikereview.com/guidelinescrx.aspx

In addition to #3 above, please do not post Classified Ads/Want Ads/Trade Ads in the message board forum. Please post these in our Classifieds Section.


----------

